# Another way DRI devalues ownership



## DRIless (Jun 26, 2019)

So, you go to book a 1BR4 in Scottsdale and it is not available, but a 2BRLockoff is a 1BR+Studio, so it really is available.  The reason they do this affecting all owners, and more so the value of the VIP upgrade, any owner cannot book the 1BR4 and must settle for a Studio4, ok, but VIP owners can't book a 1BR4 which they could then upgrade to a 2BR8 for small change, another benefit that should be there but isn't.


----------



## awa (Jun 26, 2019)

Have you tried calling? I agree this is terrible but typical. I will really give back the membership when they stop fixing stuff on the phone.


----------

